# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ημερίδα ΑΜΔΑ – ΥΜΕ | 24 Απριλίου 2012

## 7bpm

Το Σωματείο του *Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών* υπό την αιγίδα του *Υπουργείου Μεταφορών Υποδομών και Δικτύων* και του *Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών*, διοργανώνει *ημερίδα* με τίτλο «*Ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες - Εναλλακτικά δίκτυα διασύνδεσης υποδομών - Συνέργειες Εθελοντισμού, Δημοσίου και Εταιριών*».

Το συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις *24 Απριλίου 2012*, ημέρα Τρίτη, στο Αμφιθέατρο του ΥΜΕ, Αναστάσεως 2 και Τσιγάντε, στον Παπάγο. 

Στην ημερίδα προβλέπεται να λάβουν μέρος τριακόσιοι (300) περίπου εκπρόσωποι, ως «συμμετέχοντες» και «επισκέπτες», από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς, υπηρεσίες, εταιρείες και εθελοντικές οργανώσεις. 

Είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι η ημερίδα θα συμβάλει στην εξαγωγή ασφαλών και χρήσιμων συμπερασμάτων, τα οποία στη συνέχεια θα αξιοποιηθούν για τη βελτιστοποίηση της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ φορέων – δημοσίου – εθελοντικών ομάδων και εταιρειών που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα των επικοινωνιών.

_Για την δική σας συμμετοχή στην διοργάνωση παρακαλούμε να στείλετε email στην διεύθυνση awmn-yme [at] awmn.net με το ονοματεπώνυμο και τον αριθμό της αστυνομικής σας ταυτότητας, για να σας αποσταλεί ονομαστική ηλεκτρονική πρόσκληση την οποία και θα πρέπει να εκτυπώσετε. Η είσοδος στον χώρο του αμφιθέατρου θα επιτραπεί μονό σε έχουν κάνει προεγγραφή και κατά την έλευση τους επιδείξουν την πρόσκληση που έχουν παραλάβει αλλά και το δελτίο της αστυνομικής τους ταυτότητας._  


Το πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας (συνημμένο παρακάτω) όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί μέχρι σήμερα, που όμως ενδέχεται να τροποποιηθεί μερικώς μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## 7bpm

Μόλις αναρτήθηκε το τελικό πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας και ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post. 

Επίσης, είναι αρκετά μεγάλος ο αριθμός ενδιαφερόμενων που έχουν ήδη δηλώσει συμμετοχή και σύντομα θα λάβουν τις προσκλήσεις τους, όμως επειδή χρειαζόμαστε να ετοιμάσουμε την τελική λίστα με τα ονόματα σας, που πρέπει να σταλεί στους αρμόδιους του Υπουργείου το παραπάνω email address θα παραμείνει ανοιχτό μέχρι το βράδυ της 21ης Απριλίου.

----------


## 7bpm

UP - Program of Conference - Updated

----------

